# What's your favorite restaurant around Longboat Key?



## ati2d (Apr 13, 2007)

We're going to Longboat Bay Club soon and we're looking for some places to have a good meal.  
What are your suggestions for Breakfast, Lunch, and/or Dinner? 
Thanks!


----------



## JLB (Apr 13, 2007)

Check out Shell's, up the main drag to Holmes Beach or so.

Lunch menu goes til 4 or 5, just right for after a round of golf.

Two-fers to, at least in Dec and Jan.

HOLMES BEACH Shells 
3200 EAST BAY DR. 
HOLMES BEACH, FL 34217  
Phone: 941-778-5997 
Fax: 941-778-7593


----------



## CMVer (Apr 13, 2007)

Salty Dog just over the bridge by the aquarium.  Sit outside.


----------



## JimJ (Apr 13, 2007)

Columbia restaurant in St. Armands Circle.
http://www.columbiarestaurant.com/locations.asp


----------



## maddaug (Apr 14, 2007)

Some of our favorites:

http://www.beachhouse-restaurant.com/
http://www.sandbar-restaurant.com/
http://www.dagiorgio.net/ hubby is northern italian. haven't tried but will this 
                                     summer. Take a look at the menu
http://www.2fla.com/island_restaurant_guide.htm This might help you. Rod and Reel, nothing fancy but good food. Rotten Ralphs has some food fans on this board too. Cafe on the Beach is one we will try too this summer. I heard this past winter from someone that they really liked it. 

Let us know when you get back what you liked or didn't like. I'm always interested. We go in June to Longboat Bay. Can't wait. Have fun!!


----------



## gretel (Apr 15, 2007)

*Restaurants*

My favorites (in no particular order):

- Colombias (sangria and 1905 salad, Cuban pork, children's steak for the kids)
- Beach House in Anna Maria (Passion fruit colada, lobster tail, shrimp)
- Rod and Reel Pier (Daily Special, Amberjack, even the hot dog)
- Rotten Ralphs (fish and chips)
- Chart House in Longboat (macademia crusted mahi mahi)
- Dry Dock in Longboat (sandwiches, soups)
- City Pier in Anna Maria (fresh fish, pitcher of sangria- watch fishermen)
- New Pass Bait Shop (by the Longboat Bridge) Best hamburgers!
- Phillipe Creek (on Rt 41) Fried seafood, stone crabs
- Roaring 20's Pizza and Pipes in Ellenton (great show and good pizza)


----------

